# excision of anal polyp



## LMCODER (Oct 8, 2010)

The Physician excised an anal polyp through a transanal approach. He did so using electrocautery. Would this be code 46910 as he used electrocautery? I can't see that it would be 45171 as he used the electrocautery. Any help is greatly appreciated.
Thank you


----------

